# Working Trials in Scotland - dates for your diary



## nickmcmechan

5th May Working Trials Training - Vogrie Country Park, £3, informal, all welcome

17/18/19 May - Lauder Championship, come along and watch 

2nd June Working Trials Training - Vogrie, as above

22/23rd June - Ballater Open

(10th August - Vogrie - German Shepherd Rescue Scotland Fun Day - not a trials day, but there will be trials folk there)

24th August - Vogrie - SWTS Control & Agility Day - message me for an entry form, will send to you as soon as I make it!

30/31st August / 1st Sept - Lauder again, go along to watch 

8th September - Vogrie - Working Trials Training, as above

29th/30th September - Dundee - ASPADS Tracking Rally - message me if you want an entry and I will get it to you when it is available - two stakes, Beginners and Advanced, I am judging Advanced this year  

5th/6th October - Macmerry Open

6th October - Vogrie - Working Trials Training

3rd November - Vogrie - Working Trials Training 

9/10th November - Dundee trials

16th November - Tillmouth Open

30th November - Jedburgh trials


----------



## Jenny Olley

All the working trials folks is Scotland a nice, friendly welcoming lot, so if you are thinking of having a look at a trial or having a go at training, pop along and see them.

Just thinking, Lauder may be the 1st CDex my boy is able to enter next year so I could be up there myself if he is ready.


----------



## nickmcmechan

Jenny Olley said:


> All the working trials folks is Scotland a nice, friendly welcoming lot, so if you are thinking of having a look at a trial or having a go at training, pop along and see them.
> 
> Just thinking, Lauder may be the 1st CDex my boy is able to enter next year so I could be up there myself if he is ready.


Thanks Jenny, may see you then


----------



## Tracker123

I am interested in starting tracking with my boxer - can you advise any training session etc. that might be helpful. Neither dog nor I have any experience in this area but are very keen.


----------



## nickmcmechan

Tracker123 said:


> I am interested in starting tracking with my boxer - can you advise any training session etc. that might be helpful. Neither dog nor I have any experience in this area but are very keen.


Hi, whereabouts are you based?


----------



## Tracker123

I am based just north of Glasgow between Stirling and Loch Lomond.


----------



## nickmcmechan

Tracker123 said:


> I am based just north of Glasgow between Stirling and Loch Lomond.


Is Grangemouth ok for you. They do WT at Grangemouth dog trainining club.


----------



## Tracker123

Thanks - yes Grangemouth not too far. I'll check out their website and get in touch.


----------



## mrhankey

nickmcmechan said:


> Is Grangemouth ok for you. They do WT at Grangemouth dog trainining club.


hi there, is there still training in grangemouth? what training is it exactly? my lab is 1 years old.

cheers


----------



## mikewilson

Any updates for 2014 Nick?


----------



## nickmcmechan

mikewilson said:


> Any updates for 2014 Nick?


Hi Mike, are you on FB?

Check out the page "Working Trials Events Scotland"


----------



## Jenny Olley

Nick, did I meet you at Lauder yesterday? Were you the WD steward?


----------



## nickmcmechan

Jenny Olley said:


> Nick, did I meet you at Lauder yesterday? Were you the WD steward?


Hi Jenny, yes that was me


----------



## Jenny Olley

nickmcmechan said:


> Hi Jenny, yes that was me


Sorry I didn't know, Dave asked me if it was you when we got home.


----------



## nickmcmechan

Jenny Olley said:


> Sorry I didn't know, Dave asked me if it was you when we got home.


Ah, nice to see you both


----------



## Jenny Olley

You too Nick, I'll be more on the ball next time.


----------

